# Anyone here play with the Stock Market.



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Does anyone on here mess with stocks? I have been in the market for a few years but lately I have really starting/trying to research company's.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I've wanted to get into it but instead am investing through a deferred comp program. What program do you use? I have an account with Scottrade but never got it started.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Funny you should ask...my financial advisor called me today. Interest rates are at an all time low but he wanted to give me a heads up that he's positioning a good chunk of my portfolio for what he believes will be a steady rise in interest rates. Just my 2 cents so take it fwiw.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I also have a differed comp, with Exxon mobil. Not all that big but over the next 20 years I hope it will grow to quite a sum. Right now I use TD ameritrade. Anyone know of any good websites that have active forums, or write articles? I mainly just get all my info off of yahoo and nyse.


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.marketwatch.com is a good resource. Along with The Motley Fool.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I tried playing around in the stock market for a while through an IRA that I funded from various 401k plans that I had. Made some money, but also lost some. Had stock in one small company that was hiding the fact that they were actually losing money. They went bankrupt and the 5k I had in their stock was worthless. Ended up with just as much in the IRA as when I started. Decided that buying individual stocks was just like drawing a Chance card in Monopoly! Especially without having a financial background. 

Took all the money out of my IRA and invested it in a house this year. Had to pay the 10% penalty for an early withdrawal, but it was worth it. The house was a fixer upper, but I hired a contractor to do some of the work and did a lot on my own. Spent about 6 weeks and a lot of my vacation time fixing up the house. Moved the family to a better neighborhood and got a great deal on the house because it was a "short" sale. Have at least 40k in equity now and am a landlord now because I rented out the old house. Renters are paying the mortgage on the old house and we are living in a bigger, better house that there is no way we could have afforded before the housing market crashed. Best thing about this investment is that it's insured, so if something happens to either house, I get money to replace it. You don't get that with stocks.


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

Put Options and Stop-Losses are the closest thing you can get to a form of insurance when it comes to stock trading. They can be tricky and aren't an exact science... but have saved me a time or two.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a 401 with John Handcock but I do not try and pick stocks, I am also down 4% for the year but up quite a bit since I started.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm wanting to start trying my hand at it but for the most part I just put into my 401k the max that my company will match (4% currently). Maybe next year. 

I do mess around with stock programs on my phone. There's a few stocks I'm watching closely, for the most part I break even day to day playing with $2500.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Net said:


> Funny you should ask...my financial advisor called me today. Interest rates are at an all time low but he wanted to give me a heads up that he's positioning a good chunk of my portfolio for what he believes will be a steady rise in interest rates. Just my 2 cents so take it fwiw.


where's he putting your money in a rising rate enviroment?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

boatnut said:


> where's he putting your money in a rising rate enviroment?


No clue till he pulls the trigger...then I'll get the transaction report email'd to me. I'm curious myself.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

peple of the perch said:


> Does anyone on here mess with stocks? I have been in the market for a few years but lately I have really starting/trying to research company's.


I highly recommend looking at the Value Line reports...Go to your local library and look in the reference section.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Net said:


> Funny you should ask...my financial advisor called me today. Interest rates are at an all time low but he wanted to give me a heads up that he's positioning a good chunk of my portfolio for what he believes will be a steady rise in interest rates. Just my 2 cents so take it fwiw.


Our people aren't looking for interest rates to rise for another 3 years at the earliest. When rates go up, bond go down . So is he shorting you on bonds? Or is he selling off your income portfolio?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

peple of the perch said:


> I also have a differed comp, with Exxon mobil. Not all that big but over the next 20 years I hope it will grow to quite a sum. Right now I use TD ameritrade. Anyone know of any good websites that have active forums, or write articles? I mainly just get all my info off of yahoo and nyse.


Be careful on the information from blogs or boards. Some crooks use them to "pump and dump".... They try to boost interest in a company so they can sell off their shares and make money.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I started shuffling my 401k around when the market was way down 3 years ago, put a lot on the company I work for, its payed off big so far, but just like anything else who knows how long it will last, I have another 20 years, my theory is if the market crashes and my 401k becomes worthless, it will be every man for himself anyways.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Net said:


> No clue till he pulls the trigger...then I'll get the transaction report email'd to me. I'm curious myself.


I'd probably be looking at TIPS, possibly laddered bond portfolio and maybe even an inverse fund like Profunds "rising rate funds" but then, I'm no expert.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

boatnut, here's 2 summary prospectus he sent me today. 

Nuveen Symphony Credit Opportunities Fund - Class A 
BlackRock High Yield Bond Portfolio - Investor A Class Shares


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Net said:


> boatnut, here's 2 summary prospectus he sent me today.
> 
> Nuveen Symphony Credit Opportunities Fund - Class A
> BlackRock High Yield Bond Portfolio - Investor A Class Shares


Could be a good move, although I refuse to buy "load" funds , especially when you can buy similar yielding funds without the 4% off the top fee. I guess that's what ya gotta do when dealing with an adviser though.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

boatnut said:


> Could be a good move, although *I refuse to buy "load" funds*..............


I had an advisor once and his advice was going to make more money for him than for me. He didn't last long.
Over the years I've grown to like* no-load *balanced funds. I have a half dozen different 401's and IRA's and the ballanced approach has out paced everything else over the last 15-20 years.
In my opinion most people just don't have the knowlege to invest in individual stocks. Actually, I'm not sure most advisors do either.......


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I've had the same investment manager since the 1980s and I wouldn't trust anyone else with my money. I've watched his kids grow from babies into adults having babies lol. He's changed companies more times than I have but I still stuck with him. Best advice I can give is to inspect your monthly/quarterly statements and pick up the phone when something doesn't look right. I guess the same could be said for any big purchase. My hobby is fishing...not investing.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

If you are looking at becoming a "day trader" I seriously recommend you do it in a game setting first. There are several web sites that run contest that offer cash or gift card rewards. Another forum I belong to set one up at the following web site for nothing more then fun. There are thousands of public games on this site as well and every so often is a contest that rewards $750 gift cards.

http://www.marketwatch.com/game/

If you are already trading with your own money, my stock pick to you is VRNG. The company has several patent law suits in the works against other tech giants such as google and microsoft. This week AOL agreed to settle out of court with them for an undisclosed amount. The stock is trading around $3.50 a share right now and many analyst are expecting the stock to reach $30+ as the other patent suits move forward or get settled out of court. In the mean time the stock has been very volatile with what seems to be a $4 ceiling and a $3 floor.

As we head in to school season and the holiday season just around the corner it probably isn't a bad time to pick up a few retailer stocks as well. Look at walmart to return 10% or so by years end.

As always, DYODD (do your own due diligence).


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

You might want to becareful here. In Europe the intrest rates have actually turned negative. Meaning, investors are agreeing to get back less then the invested. Crazy world we live in.

_Earlier this week, the European Financial Stability Facility &#8211; which lends money to beleaguered governments &#8211; *borrowed &#8364;1.43 billion for three months at a yield of -0.0217 percent*. This means investors will get back less than they invested &#8211; and they are not being arm-twisted to do this._

http://www.firstpost.com/economy/eu...terest-rates-are-turning-negative-413996.html

When you find out what trade your investor made I'd like to hear it. Just curious.



Net said:


> Funny you should ask...my financial advisor called me today. *Interest rates are at an all time low but he wanted to give me a heads up that he's positioning a good chunk of my portfolio for what he believes will be a steady rise in interest rates.* Just my 2 cents so take it fwiw.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

MLAROSA said:


> In Europe the intrest rates have actually turned negative. Meaning, investors are agreeing to get back less then the invested. Crazy world we live in.


After reading your comments I went back and re-read the letter I got from my advisor on 8/1. Looks like he agrees with you. I may have misunderstood where he was going on the phone. I now think he was saying he's not going to push me into the deep end with european investments since interest rates are almost sure to climb. Here's his letter. 

As we enter the second half of the year we would like to provide you with an outlook and ways to help
navigate the months ahead. Based on our expectations, our advice from the first half of the year will
carry over into the back half of 2012. U.S. markets continue to be safe havens for investors and have
performed fairly well in comparison to other markets throughout the world. This trend is likely to
continue as the Federal Reserve announced they will backstop the U.S economy. This along with
ultra low interest rates should provide the domestic stock market with more downside protection than
the rest of the world's markets. At the time of this letter, the 10-Year U.S. Treasury note yields 1.5%!
Rates in other areas of the world such as Germany, Switzerland, and Netherlands have actually turned
negative. Investors are willing to give these countries money knowing they are guaranteed a negative
return. This seems very similar to investors plowing money into tech stocks at the peak of the
Nasdaq.com bubble in 2000. In the long run, we know rates will eventually capitulate and shoot
higher, causing these investors a lot of pain. Until then, rates will likely continue to step downward in
the short run. As they say, markets can remain irrational far longer than you can stay solvent; this
appears to be yet another example.

The story remains the same in Europe as most of the union appears to be entering a recession. Greece
is the word again as the IMF appears to be fed up with wasting money and keeping them afloat in
general. There seems to be no other option than for Greece to default and we think similar countries
in Europe will remain in trouble for the next few years. The solution is simple: form a fiscal or
banking union to govern all 17 countries that make up the Euro. Rather than leaving each country
responsible for itself  the current system  one union would more efficiently balance the spending,
debt and budget of the area as a whole. The problem is getting 17 countries to agree on this solution.
It was just a few short decades ago that these countries were at war and it is unlikely they will be able
to overcome their differences any time soon. We've had the opportunity to chat with some of the
smartest people in the world on these issues and they've all reached the same conclusion: if it were
that easy to solve it would have been done by now. Hence, we're avoiding the mess until Europe's
situation improves and a clear and decisive path is formed regarding the Euro.

The U.S. continues to be our favorite place to look for investment ideas as domestic companies are in
better shape than ever. Earnings and cash flow of many companies continue to hit all time highs but
in some cases the market does not give them due credit. We think this will become more apparent and
money will begin to move from perceived safe havens like cash and into dividend paying equities.
Our investment philosophy has not changed over the past year as we continue to recommend getting
ahead of this trend. Coupled with blue chip dividend paying stocks we continue to like high quality
corporate bonds and tax-free municipal bonds in taxable accounts. Rounding out the portfolio we
continue to use non-correlated assets, or alternative investments, as hedges.

Despite the challenges and volatility, we feel well-constructed portfolios can continue to move in the
right direction. We appreciate the trust, confidence, and business you place in our group and thank
you for all the introductions you have made with your friends, relatives and colleagues. As always,
please let us know if you need anything at all.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> Does anyone on here mess with stocks? I have been in the market for a few years but lately I have really starting/trying to research company's.


Sorry peple, I feel like I've hijacked your thread .

What are your market goals....retirement account?...short term profits?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't mess with individual stocks and keep absolutely no company stock.
Only buy index funds and very low expense managend funds and absolutely zero front or end load funds.
Just checked and up 10.98% YTD.


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

bulafisherman said:


> I started shuffling my 401k around when the market was way down 3 years ago, *put a lot on the company I work for, its payed off big so far*, but just like anything else who knows how long it will last, I have another 20 years, my theory is if the market crashes and my 401k becomes worthless, it will be every man for himself anyways.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm glad it worked out for you, but I would be scared as hell to attempt something like that. Not that the company I work for is struggling, it's quite the opposite. But should something ever happen (abruptly file bankruptcy... etc.) not only would I lose my job, but also the majority of my retirement when the stock price plummeted.

Risky to say the least. I admire your courage to pull it off and hope it continues to pay off for you.

Side Note: I have never thought of this before now, but with this approach I guess you could directly impact your companies stock price. Work hard and efficiently, always looking to save the company dollars in any way you can. Not only could it improve your work ethic, but also the companies profits - a win / win. Still don't think I could do it though...


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

MLAROSA said:


> If you are already trading with your own money, my stock pick to you is VRNG. The company has several patent law suits in the works against other tech giants such as google and microsoft. This week AOL agreed to settle out of court with them for an undisclosed amount. The stock is trading around $3.50 a share right now and many analyst are expecting the stock to reach $30+ as the other patent suits move forward or get settled out of court. In the mean time the stock has been very volatile with what seems to be a $4 ceiling and a $3 floor.


Interesting pick. with a market cap of only 50 million and a 52 week price range from $0.68 to $5.45, it for sure falls into the "micro cap" sector I'd be interested in some links to read about it reaching $30 plus.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

http://seekingalpha.com/article/739...ive-vringo-shares-above-30?source=marketwatch

http://seekingalpha.com/article/739...d-mean-billions-for-vringo?source=marketwatch

Here are two that explain some what the law suits are about. The first gives the path to $30.

Here is also a link explaining the AOL settlement:

http://seekingalpha.com/article/784...r-aol-google-could-be-next?source=marketwatch

This week they also purchased 500 patents from Nokia, including 109 in the US.

http://www.theflyonthewall.com/perm...ringo-Nokia-execute-patent-purchase-agerement

I have a small long position with VRNG, but always DYODD.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

MLAROSA said:


> http://seekingalpha.com/article/739...ive-vringo-shares-above-30?source=marketwatch
> 
> http://seekingalpha.com/article/739...d-mean-billions-for-vringo?source=marketwatch
> 
> ...


hmmm...this could be my chance to finally get that Ranger I've always wanted!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

For a living. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

leupy said:


> I have a 401 with John Handcock but I do not try and pick stocks, I am also down 4% for the year but up quite a bit since I started.


The markets on aveage are up 12.4% for the year so I might rethink stategy


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Typically when investment guys continuosly move companies, many not all, move your money with them there by generating new commissions. This isnt always the case but many advisors that I have seen do this have little justification to move client assets. 

There are many variables right now causing and amazing amount of uncertainty from % rates so low, to an election year, to Europe, and the last being the injection of the FED set to end calender year. Couple that with the capital gains and dividend taxes to drastically rise. The hot topic will not be returns, it will be sheltering and paying less tax.

That narrative the was posted by someone's advisor is a general company outlook/opinion/email not an advisor's advice.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> That narrative the was posted by someone's advisor is a general company outlook/opinion/email not an advisor's advice.


You are correct. I would not post detailed stock advice.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

I do some options trading myself. I'll get a better return on my cash than stuffing it in a bank, lol. I took the time to get educated and have access to software, but it still comes down to due diligence. Nice to see technology level the playing field for the common man though


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Net said:


> Sorry peple, I feel like I've hijacked your thread .
> 
> What are your market goals....retirement account?...short term profits?


My main goal was to find out different ways to research stocks without seeing the latest news under yahoo finances or Google. I was also hoping to find some active forums that I could join to become a better investor , an learn a little more from the old timers. TD has a Think or Swim program where you can test investing strategies with play money as well. That is what I use but I am having a hard time managing it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Marlosa I would like to know how you find out ur info. I try to look up stocks and google takes me way off of the path I want to be on. Usually I will get the companys website and than a bunch of random stuff that has nothing to do with the company I am reasearching.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> Marlosa I would like to know how you find out ur info. I try to look up stocks and google takes me way off of the path I want to be on. Usually I will get the companys website and than a bunch of random stuff that has nothing to do with the company I am reasearching.


I had a nice response typed out then I got logged out automatically ad lost the response. 

Basically you need to narrow your search and be specific.

I found VRNG in a news alert while I was trading google in a game I am involved with from another message board. I then did my due dilligence and picked up a small position on Etrade.

Most trading software will have news alerts. Pay attention to them and read as much as you can about whatever pick you want to make. 

The more you pay attention to the markets, the easier it will become for you.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I created a free game on marketwatch if anyone is interested. It seems like some people here would like to try their hand at trading. Below is the info.

http://www.marketwatch.com/game/ohiogamefishing

PW: ogffun

Contest runs from 8/15/2012 to 1/15/2013

It will help you get a feel for "trading" and give you a way to get your feet wet with no risk.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

peple of the perch said:


> Marlosa I would like to know how you find out ur info. I try to look up stocks and google takes me way off of the path I want to be on. Usually I will get the companys website and than a bunch of random stuff that has nothing to do with the company I am reasearching.



Go to the library. Value Line , Standard and Poors, Annual reports for a number of companies etc. See the reference librarian , they'll point you in the right direction.... The Wall Strret journal is an excellent tool also available in the library for free....


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

you can always use the dartboard method of selecting stocks. Probably won't do any worse then the pro's and more time to fish! 

you can go here- http://www.callan.com/research/download/?file=periodic/free/548.pdf

and download their periodic table of investment returns from 1992 thru 2011. This can give you and idea of why it's best to have your total portfolio allocated in various sectors. I don't think anyone can predict, with any degree of accuracy, which sector will outperform vs another.

As far as individual stocks, Jim Cramer of Money Talk (a buffoon IMO) says that it takes something like 32 hours of study to really analyze a stock before buying? Who has time for that? That's not to say I don't own any, but you will spend a lot of time properly going thru all the figures , most of which I don't understand. Just some food for thought


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I just opened an account with a modest amount of money through OptionsHouse. Anyone use this?


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

boatnut said:


> As far as individual stocks, Jim Cramer of Money Talk (a buffoon IMO) says that it takes something like 32 hours of study to really analyze a stock before buying? Who has time for that? That's not to say I don't own any, but you will spend a lot of time properly going thru all the figures , most of which I don't understand. Just some food for thought


It used to take that long or longer.

Now a days it's pretty simple process. Almost everything is online.

If you like risk enough you can simply follow the analyst and buy what they say to. Jim Cramer often gives picks on his show and I'm sure he has more resources to research the stocks then you and I combined. Also when a stock is talked about it tends to have an up tick. 

Call me old school but I believe in doing your own due dilligence, then you have noone to blame but yourself.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Im not really a fan of jim Cramer. I too hate some of the terminology and the way things are worded to. Sometimes I go crazy just trying to decider a paragraph.
Here is another article about VRNG and AOL. he states that they settled with AOL for only 100,000. 
http://www.smallcapnetwork.com/Two-...Focus/s/via/1789/article/view/p/mid/1/id/199/

Another not so sure what it means though. lol
http://www.menafn.com/menafn/66e956...ered-direct-offering-of-common-stock?src=main


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

The company that I have been watching is GDP I have made some on it and it seems to have a pattern. The only think I am worried about is the fact that the stock is quite jummpy. TGC is one that look good from everything I have read but just dont want to move. Lime is another one That I have been keeping an eye on.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Study, study, study.... read books and look at some of the newer less known trends in investing. The landscape has changed. There are more inventive ways to invest in the market other that just buying and selling stock.


----------



## deer in headlights (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been reading some books and such recently. Kind of surprised more people don't at least look somewhat into investing.

I figure if you are going to spend half or so of your waking hours earning money, should be worth at least some of your time to try to figure out a good way to increase it.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I've never played the stock market. But at all the coal companies I worked for the company had agreements with the Local that employees could purchase parent company stock without any fees thru payroll deductions . I always took advantage of that. The last company I was at, AEP for over 22 years and bought both stock and EE Bonds. The bonds came directly to me. But the stock is held by Computershare Trust of Providence RI. I never see a dividend, they just keep reinvesting it in AEP. and I get a statement 3-4 times a year and a form 1099-DIV at years end.The other companies I got a paper(Certificate) when I left.. I bought a boat a few months ago and started to withdraw some of the stock but was told I would have to pay tax so I went another route. The guy who does my taxes keep telling me to switch it over to something else, but I am happy the way it is, It is not eating anything and if I need it it is there.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I tried to log onto the marketwatch game and it keeps saying it is invalid. Also when reaserching a company what else do u look for other than earnings.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Not sure if I should bring this back or start a new one. Anyone in the money lately? My portfolio, although a relatively low value, is pretty diverse. It's fun watching each company triumph (or struggle). I'm up 5.62% this month. Wish my bank account did that


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

It's been good for me also, although it is just a 401K It hit a new high this week.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

The dow hit a 5 year high today. But im still down quite a bit.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

peple of the perch said:


> I tried to log onto the marketwatch game and it keeps saying it is invalid. Also when reaserching a company what else do u look for other than earnings.


Earnings per share, Price per share, Sales Revenue per share, cash position, debt ratio, inventory turnover ratio, market share, competitors, how there industry is doing, lawsuits pending.


Go to the library reference area and get the value line book. It's updated weekly and is about 3" thick. It's divied into 13 sections and a section is updated each week . Each company they cover has its own page and tells you more than you need to know. Pepsi will be on one page and Coke right near it so you can compare alot of the players in a particular industry at a time. You may ask the librarian to save the old reports as they throw them away when the new one come in.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Earnings per share, Price per share, Sales Revenue per share, cash position, debt ratio, inventory turnover ratio, market share, competitors, how there industry is doing, lawsuits pending.
> 
> 
> Go to the library reference area and get the value line book. It's updated weekly and is about 3" thick. It's divied into 13 sections and a section is updated each week . Each company they cover has its own page and tells you more than you need to know. Pepsi will be on one page and Coke right near it so you can compare alot of the players in a particular industry at a time. You may ask the librarian to save the old reports as they throw them away when the new one come in.


What's a library??? 

I'm actually looking forward to checking this book out. You say most municipal libraries carry this book?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Most people are going to struggle in not just doing the research on stocks but in actually 
understanding what the info means and then acting in a timely manner to put that info to good use. Either in buying or selling.
Right now with the stock market rising there is alot of excitement with people wanting to get money invested and start putting it to work. Just the thought of earning money you didn't have to break your back for is a fantastic lure that is tough to beat. Remember though the market can go 2 ways, either up or down. 
Over the last 20 years it's hard for me to count the number of people I've seen jump into the market when it's been soaring and then bail out when it tanks.

I just think Joe Average investor would be so much better of by investing in "no load " balanced mutual funds. If the fund pays quarterly dividends even better. Also for Joe Average for his long term security, he should have maxed out his 401-k (especially if there is a company match) and should have established IRA's (I like Roth's) before delving into buying individual stocks. Even in investing in IRA's an individual should pick one day of the month and mail the check for the IRA on that day every month. It helps to remove the emotion of the highs and lows of the current market conditions.
I also believe Joe Average needs to shore up his/her emergency funds (cash reserves) so they have a cushion to fall back on if something happens. At least a 6 month reserve before playing in the market.

I used to look for growth oppotunities back in the early-mid 90's and every time I gained something the market would tank and I lost most of it.
I switched to the above strategy about 12 or 13 years ago and my net worth has way more than doubled since 2004 and considering we took about a 40% income drop in 2008 and had to stop the IRA contributions, that aint bad.

This approach isn't exciting but it does work.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> What's a library???
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to checking this book out. You say most municipal libraries carry this book?


You won't be able to check it physically but use it on premises and make copies of the pages you want. They rank the companies and also different industries for both timeliness and safety and show ten years of financials and stock price trends.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I think most of us on here are doing this more as a hobby, and not as a super serious investment strategy. For example, a pension, deferred comp account, and a liquid cash account come before the small stock account.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I know it's not the stock market, but I invested in Gold and Silver a few years ago and made a huge chunk of change off that investment. However, I had to cash in on the investment to make impovements/repairs to my home. It's a good and pretty safe market to get into. I think there may be a whole other thread about this too if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Thanks for the input. I think most of us on here are doing this more as a hobby, and not as a super serious investment strategy. For example, a pension, deferred comp account, and a liquid cash account come before the small stock account.


I think you are probably correct. 
I just think its good to point that out since a lot of younger folks come on here and read these posts may not know the difference. 
Personally, I admire the guys who figure it all out. I wish I had the foresight.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

The ink used to print money comes from the monarch butterfly.

Butterfly farm = Job security


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I think gold has pretty much hit its max, but you never know.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> I think gold has pretty much hit its max, but you never know.


Not if they keep printing money


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

MLAROSA said:


> I found VRNG in a news alert while I was trading google in a game I am involved with from another message board. I then did my due dilligence and picked up a small position on Etrade.


Thanks for the tip! I did a little looking at it when you mentioned it and decided to take a flyer and buy some. It's up 39% from yesterday and probably up around 30% from my buy price.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

boatnut said:


> Thanks for the tip! I did a little looking at it when you mentioned it and decided to take a flyer and buy some. It's up 39% from yesterday and probably up around 30% from my buy price.


No problem!

I expect the stock to be very volatile as the Oct 16th trial date nears. There was some very good news released today regarding the law suit against google, that is why the stock increased today and continues to do so after hours. Negative news just two weeks ago drove the price down to $2.75. Below is a report of what happened today to cause the increase.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/go...lf-in-vringo-lawsuit-goog-vrng-nok-2012-10-03


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I bought some too and looked at yahoo finance today and saw 30+% increase. HOLY CRAP!!! I said. Looking forward to the trial just for giggles. I don't have a ton of shares of VRNG, but I have enough to make a nice little chunk of change to play around with if it goes up to $10+.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Another 40% today?

Oct 9th and Oct 16th are the big dates to watch for with VRNG. The 9th google and vrng sit down to try to settle the case. The 16th is the begining of trial if they can not work out a deal on the 9th.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

For those of you holding VRNG here is some important information from the weekend.

http://seekingalpha.com/article/921...-google-s-expert-testimony?source=marketwatch

VRNG and Google sat down Oct 9th and attempted to reach a settlement. There has been no agreement so far, but I am sure lawyers are still working on it.

In the link above you find rulings on important motions regarding the trail, which is set to begin Oct 16th (this coming tuesday). It appears by briefly going over the rulings nearly all of them went in favor of VRNG. I expect the stock to really pop on Monday morning and be volatile until the trial wraps up in the next week or two. Ofcourse a settlement or buy-out could be reached sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Who will hold through the finale and who will sell when it pops again? I'm thinking about playing the table and waiting it out. I don't have so much invested in it that it would be too painful if I lost it all.

Also, if Google buys it, what happens to our stock? Obviously not a 1:1 issuance of Google stock....will they pay cash for each share?


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

If google buys the company they take all property and VRNG share holders get the agreed upon ammount.

For example, I've read that google offered to purchase VRNG for $15 a share. In that instance your shares would be worth $15. VRNG supposedly turned down the offer however and it is looking more and more likely a jury will decide how much the infringement is worth - potentially billions.

Here is a pretty good explanation of what happens when a company is bought.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080128153407AAi2XOk

I'm not sure what software you guys are using, but I placed a stop on my VRNG shares at $3.74. Now if bad news comes out I automatically sell my shares at $3.74. It may be worth while to talk to your investor or take a look around the software you are using and place a stop so you don't get burnt if VRNG happens to loose the trial somehow. I don't think it's likely but it is possible. The negative thing to the stop is if some bad news comes out but the trial continues and the stock hits the stop price you set the trade is automatically intiated. This happened to me a couple weeks ago when I set a stop at $2.79 and the stock went to $2.75. So even with the stop you have to monitor the news and price.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the analysis. I'm considering buying more if it dips super low (maybe around $4) during mid day trading. We'll see though. If they lose, I don't think it will be an end to Vringo, but it might be a long time before there is a recoup on the investment. They have a pretty sizable patent portfolio and some decent mobile software.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> If they lose, I don't think it will be an end to Vringo, but it might be a long time before there is a recoup on the investment. They have a pretty sizable patent portfolio and some decent mobile software.


Don't be fooled, VRNG's ring tone software is a simple front to be able to sue tech giants for patent infringement. This was actually mentioned in the last link I provided. Google is arguing that VRNG never used the patent therefore can not claim (willfull) infringement. Google is saying they didn't even know a patent existed because noone used it.

Even the 500 patents VRNG recently purchased from Nokia will be used in future law suits. An article I read recently said that the $22M deal for the Nokia patents is actually worth upwards of $200M, but Nokia let them go at a discount knowing VRNG would sue Nokia's own customers. If I am not mistaken the deal included a percentage back to Nokia for any future revenue generated on the patents, including law suits. So basically, Nokia sold the patents and VRNG gets to do the dirty work.

The company is in buiness mostly to sue. If it wasn't for this google trial being so near and the out come almost certainly to favor VRNG I would not have a position with them.

DYODD


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lmaof 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

The only thing that worries me about this is that there is so much hype about this stock and its still only 4.80 a share. Everyone is making it sound like a guaranteed win, Makes me just a little weary. but there are tons of people investigating the co. so if there is some bad news I would imagine we would know about it.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It's still up in the air. I'm still banking on V because I can't afford google and V has a lot to gain if they do win 

We won't know anything for sure until it's worked out.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> The only thing that worries me about this is that there is so much hype about this stock and its still only 4.80 a share. Everyone is making it sound like a guaranteed win, Makes me just a little weary. but there are tons of people investigating the co. so if there is some bad news I would imagine we would know about it.


I'm not sure what hype you have heard on the stock. I have heard next to nothing in business news. If I wouldn't have posted the pick a couple months ago, would you know anything about it? Had I not stumbled accross it I know I would not have heard anything. The only information I can find on it is when I go searching myself.

The 52 week low on VRNG is $.68. $4.70 is a pretty good return on your 68 cent investment a year ago (January was the low). That is somewhere around a 700% gain in the last 10 months.

The trick is to figure out how much the stock has priced in a settlement or jury verdict. There is no gurantee. The only thing you can do is base your decisions on what you know. That is part of doing your due diligence. When you have information you can make educated guesses as to the outcome of future events. 

For example the judge in the case struck down VRNG's motion to include Googles world wide earnings, only allowing the jury to hear Googles US earnings. This obviously will affect a jury decision on the ammount to award assuming they side with VRNG. This one ruling likely cut the earlier $30 prediction in half to $15. 

Another example is Google admitting they infringed on the patent. They are arguing that VRNG only bought the patent in the last year and thus Google is only responsible for damages from the time VRNG aquired the patent. So you could calculate a minimum jury verdict based on googles own admission. You could also research a bit of case law and see that transfer of ownership does not matter. 

VRNG is sort of a gamble and I certainly would not have a large portion of my holdings with them, however I have enough confidence in them to place a small percentage of my portfolio with them. I am also young enough (early 30's) that if the stock ends up a bust loosing $5k - $10k will not be devastating to my retirement (this is a big reason I placed a stop, so I don't go "bust"). However if I am right and the stock does go to $15, $20, $30 or more it would provide a nice boost.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

more food for thought. I'm tempted to buy another chunk 

http://seekingalpha.com/article/929...inst-google-is-the-only-solution?source=yahoo


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

above link is no longer available.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I got to say this is a very interesting read, it's like a reading a mystery and I'm waiting to hear the outcome....


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Here is a pretty good read on what is going on.

http://beta.fool.com/ecofinstat/201...go/14486/?ticker=GOOG&source=eogyholnk0000001


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

google took a 10% haircut due to missing earning estimates.....buying op?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Mla

Just saw ur post... U are right on the fact that I have not heard about the stock other than in buisness news. But it ismostly good news and it just seems like the stock is being a little hyped up. But I have only been investing for a small amount of time so I am not all that knowlegeble.

Has anyone hear about how much aol settled for.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> Mla
> 
> Just saw ur post... U are right on the fact that I have not heard about the stock other than in buisness news. But it ismostly good news and it just seems like the stock is being a little hyped up. But I have only been investing for a small amount of time so I am not all that knowlegeble.
> 
> Has anyone hear about how much aol settled for.


Aol settled for only 100k but they are still listed as a defendant on the current law suit.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

http://hamptonroads.com/2012/10/google-wins-major-decision-norfolk-patent-trial

Uhh oh!! I think I'll keep my money in, it's proper to go down with the ship


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I wish i would of gotten out at 5.80...lol


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I'm holding tight still.

I think even with a one year past royalty plus future royalties up for grabs the stock will be double digits.

Jury should reach a verdict later this week or early next week.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> http://hamptonroads.com/2012/10/google-wins-major-decision-norfolk-patent-trial
> 
> Uhh oh!! I think I'll keep my money in, it's proper to go down with the ship


man, that is a bunch of bad news!!! I'm a glutton for punishment though...might pick up some more at that discounted price, LOL


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

http://wallstcheatsheet.com/stocks/vringo-crashes-over-40-percent-on-typo.html/



> Initially, the article stated that Vringo had told the jury that the company was owed at least $500,000 &#8212; a typo that was later changed to $500 million &#8212; but the report seems to be totally unconfirmed.


I think we are seeing how volatile a stock like VRNG can be when _any_ news is released.

The stock is currently trading back to $3.44 where it was before the article in question was released.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Well thats good to hear I saw it drop down to 2.15 right before my eyes. I actually picked up some at 2.60 because there was no talk about the royalty being ruled out and some of the reports of the stock being valued around $4 a share just with there patent profile. I was planning on shorting those shares if the stock went up to $3. I bet everyone who had a stoploss got out.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Oh boy here we go again....Vringo skyrocketing! Favorable news from the Jury or maybe just speculation?


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Oh boy here we go again....Vringo skyrocketing! Favorable news from the Jury or maybe just speculation?


Good news from the jury.

http://www.investorvillage.com/smbd.asp?mb=17604&mn=968&pt=msg&mid=12265236


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good stock for day traders.....Day traders with strong stomachs that is.....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

This has been a fun one to watch. But I dont have 10k shares like some people claim to have on the boards. So I dont have much to worry about. I do wish that I would of picked some up this morning though.

Snake there are a few people on the yahoo boards that said they have traded this stock 5 or 6 times with in the last 2 weeks. I would like to know what I should do. If they win with the 3.5 royalty it should shoot up somewhere between $7-$10. But I think that the stock will be extremely volitle because people are taking some profit to there investments. So I am thinking that there will be some large swings in the price next week. But nothing is set in stone yet so only time will tell.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

It appears VRNG has won. The damages awarded for past infringment seem to be $30m. The jury used 3.5% royalty rate to come to $30m number. It is now up to the judge to set an on going royalty rate. We should know later this afternoon what that is.

As of 12:31 today the stock is halted and no trading is going on.

http://www.nasdaq.com/article/vring...ent-infringement-suit---source-20121106-01161

If you have been following the trial at all you know the earlier prediction of $30 has been cut. The new short term target is likely $8 to $10. Still a pretty nifty profit if you got in at $3. It also would not surprise me to see google, microsoft or aol purchase the company. This jury verdict all but gurantees future wins against other companies. Long term the stock may still get to $30+.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

wow...I was hoping for a triple digit settlement! So much for my new Ranger! LOL. I'll probably bail if it get's to 8...that would be about double my investment.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

The 3.5% royalty against google is essentially worth $500m.

The fact the jury validated the patents as well will hold more weight in pending law suits. In other words, it is fair to assume that anyone else (microsoft, yahoo, etc) using the patents will likely settle rather than face trial. 

There is also a possibility the Laches ruling gets over turned on appeal and the damages ultimately end up going back to 2005.

Once the shorts shake out in the next day or two I expect the stock to be around $10 to $12 and only go up from there in the medium to long term.

I plan to sell about 1/3 my position at $12 and hold the rest awhile and see how things shake out by spring.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Hopefully somone buy them out for $15. lol
I was really surprised about how much spam there was about vrng online, especially on the yahoo boards.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

so what is happening now? saw that the price hasn't went up at all... TIA


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

lacdown said:


> so what is happening now? saw that the price hasn't went up at all... TIA


Read all ya want here- http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=VRNG

I'm holding on to it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

For all you VRINGO followers..
Looks like More waiting..wooo

Before the Court is Defendants' Motion to Postpone Briefing and Ruling on Plaintiffs
Motion for Post-JudgmentRoyalties (ECF No. 847). Having considering the pleadings for this
motion, the Court GRANTS the Defendants' motion in the interests ofjudicial economy and
efficiency. The parties' briefing on Plaintiffs Motion for Post-Judgment Royalties (ECF No.
822) and the Court's consideration of said motion shall be postponed until after the Court rules
on the parties' post-trial motions currently pending before the Court under Federal Rules of Civil
Procedure 50, 52, and 59. The Court will provide further guidance on the revised briefing
schedule for Plaintiffs Motion for Post-Judgment Royalties as necessary after the Court
completes its consideration of the other relevant post-trial motions.

Read more: http://www.vringo.freeforums.net/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1176#ixzz2IqfldIY8


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

What do people think about the Medical Marijuana (MJNA) stocks I currently bought into some and made a real quick turn around on a pink sheet and left my profit in stock for pre election over buying.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a buddy that picked up around $2000 worth of this at .06 a share, he really believes in it. Its currently at .14 a share so hes making a good amount of change off it. I havent read to much on this stock but I think its Marijuana has some potential because it is becoming more and more accepted in this couintry.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Picked up HL March 6c @ .15 for a gamble


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I am surprised nobody has said anything about Cabelas. I picked up few month or so ago, they are already up 30% I also picked up some Smith and Wesson. Heres hoping that stock is a sleeper.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Row v. Wade said:


> Picked up HL March 6c @ .15 for a gamble


This is an option?


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Dovans said:


> This is an option?


Yes. HECLA MNG CO HL

I doubled down @ .10 a few minutes ago with a dollar cost average of 
.125. My thought (gamble) is gold will start to rise the closer we get to the new debt ceiling date of 4/15.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

mjna went from .13 to 30 cents.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

One of the things I found amazing was how the cartel in Mexico was going to lose 1.5 billion dollars because of the legalization of Mary jane in Colo. and Wash. state.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Dicks sporting goods did well for me over the past year. I bought in around $34 and its just a hair under $50 right now.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I wish I would of bought some mjna and not vringo. I still have been following vringo fairly close and think it will take off but just not sure when.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> I wish I would of bought some mjna and not vringo. I still have been following vringo fairly close and think it will take off but just not sure when.


VRNG just filed suit against microsoft too. Same patents that the google verdict validated I believe.

I have not been paying that much attention to it lately, I have a ton (literally) of house work that is being done.

I think it will move up as the verdicts come in. There is still a waiting game going on with the post trial motions from the google case. There are a couple pending law suits. There is always the option of a buy out in the dead of night too. I think a buy out is the most likely out come.

I'm holding tight.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

grnh is another bargain


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

After a couple thousand dollars, Ive decided that I cannot predict the stock market, and picking individual stocks is not for me.

My 401K at work has horrible options, and I only contributing the max that my employer matches. I really think that the Roth is a better deal anyway. My wife and I max out our Roths every year and dump everything into an index fund. I did a lot of research, and settled on FFNOX (a mix of 4 index funds). Vanguard seems to have some excellent index funds too, and I might change in the future.

Just to prove that Im a financial moron, I planned to invest a sizable amount (at least for me) from the sale of some property. I planned to drop it in an index fund at the first of the year, but was afraid of the fiscal cliff talks and decided to wait. Five year highs, S&P 500 is up about 5% for the year, and Im still waiting. Im going to try and time this investment, but going forward, Im dropping it in as soon as I have the money. Set & forget for me!


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I've always had a lot of good luck using investors business daily. You can get hard copies or an online version, either is great for research when buying or selling. It is pricy but one good trade will pay for it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

What's pushing MJNA today?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

GasFish26 said:


> What's pushing MJNA today?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Don't know, it was over .50 for a little bit yesterday. I bought in at .12, and am trying to figure out what my go-forward strategy is going to be. Supposedly there is going to be some big news come out in the next few days, hoping that will give it another big bump.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

well it took a big dump today down to .25 closed at 31


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

peple of the perch said:


> well it took a big dump today down to .25 closed at 31


I sold some of my position at .42 to cover my initial investment, and have left the remaining to ride it out. Hard to tell what is going to happen from here.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

homepiece said:


> I sold some of my position at .42 to cover my initial investment, and have left the remaining to ride it out. Hard to tell what is going to happen from here.


Fully out of mjna. Sold the rest at 39 last week. Not too bad. Tripled up from purchase price.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Took a nice pop today. Talks bouts a settlement with microsoft. up about 40 cents.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Well hopefully a few of you still have VRNG. After 17 months they finally have a verdict. Hoping this stock will be a Multibagger sitting on over 1200 shares right now.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Look into medical marajana stocks. There doing really good right now to. 17 cents last week mid 30s this week. Doubled up


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The marijuana pennystocks are going insane! Does anyone use a broker that doesn't charge exuberant amounts of money for trading these pink sheets?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Where are all the gold nuts?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I am going to go buy some silver tomorrow...Does that count?


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> Well hopefully a few of you still have VRNG. After 17 months they finally have a verdict. Hoping this stock will be a Multibagger sitting on over 1200 shares right now.


I admit VRNG hasn't panned out as expected.

Still holding though.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a decent chunk of change in my 401 and really don't follow the stock market too closely. Lately I have been looking into the 3D printing market and am considering dumping some money into 3D Systems Corp. I really believe that 3D printing technology is a real game changer and just getting started, even though it's been around for quite a while now. The plastics and metals that are produced continue to get stronger and better and the units are much more affordable than in years past. (Basic units right now at $1000 or less) I can def see a time coming soon when these printers are a standard household item. 
All of these items were made on a 3D printer. How could this possibly not be a good investment with so many companies going this route? Hershey is now printing their chocolate into any shape imaginable, including this chocolate gun. The medical field are printing bone replacements, prosthetics etc. NASA is currently printing almost everything. Is there any reason to think that this isn't going to continue to develop and grow? Like I said, I really don't follow the stock market very closely but this just seems like an obvious good investment to me. 
Any thoughts either way would be appreciated.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

On a episode of Orange County Choppers, they were using a 3d printer to fabricate a par for one of their bikes they were building. It was going to take 24 hours to make.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

G2 Research..........Too bad I think it's privately held.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> G2 Research..........Too bad I think it's privately held.


They do make some sweet looking ammo! Too bad it isn't public I would jump all over that.



Mushijobah said:


> The marijuana pennystocks are going insane! Does anyone use a broker that doesn't charge exuberant amounts of money for trading these pink sheets?


I'm not doing too bad on these at all. I use TD and if you are moving enough volume the fee isn't terrible.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Grnh hit for me. I made 4000 of a 300 dollar investment.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Bonecrusher what is td? Sorry for my ignorance i dont work the market much just curious.

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

RJohnson442 said:


> Bonecrusher what is td? Sorry for my ignorance i dont work the market much just curious.
> 
> Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I think he's talking about TD Ameritrade - discount brokerage to buy/sell stocks.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I think he's talking about TD Ameritrade - discount brokerage to buy/sell stocks.


Nailed it. Thanks!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Marijuana stocks are very volatile. Be cautious. Your basically gambling. If you think your going to get rich you are delusional. If you do not have the money to lose to do not get into the stock market. Especially penny stocks.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Marijuana stocks are very volatile. Be cautious. Your basically gambling. If you think your going to get rich you are delusional. If you do not have the money to lose to do not get into the stock market. Especially penny stocks.


Exactly...that's why they're appealing. Guys like Geoff can invest a relatively small amount of money with a plan at hand and win big! If you lose, no huge loss.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

results that Geoff had are an exception. rarely does it happen that way. Take your time.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Grnh is up from .03 where I bought it to .68 today I only see it going up.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

PHOT is up 120% from when I bought it two weeks ago. MNTR on the other hand is down 20% from when I bought it last week. Have "high" hopes for both of them.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Dovans said:


> PHOT is up 120% from when I bought it two weeks ago. MNTR on the other hand is down 20% from when I bought it last week. Have "high" hopes for both of them.


I just sold some yesterday. In at .20 and out at .73. not to bad for an overvalued pump and dump.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This might be a dumb question, but what resource do you guys use to track penny stocks? Is it possible to get into with a low initial investment (couple hundred bucks)?


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> This might be a dumb question, but what resource do you guys use to track penny stocks? Is it possible to get into with a low initial investment (couple hundred bucks)?


I use scottrade and sure you can get in with a couple hundred. You could probably do just as good or better in a slot machine.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> This might be a dumb question, but what resource do you guys use to track penny stocks? Is it possible to get into with a low initial investment (couple hundred bucks)?


Very rarely does a penny stock ever become anything more than a penny stock. I dont know what the minimum is with Ameritrade,(that is who I use) but even with couple hundred bucks you can buy into some good solid company's. Dosent matter if it is only 5 shares. Also, every month I have a direct deposit of 50 bucks into Ameritrade. You have to be patient, but eventually you have enough to get a decent stock. Its a great hobby actually. A hobby that can reap rewards.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What ever happened to VRNG? I don't see the guys that bought in on here anymore. They must have made their money and retired to the Caribbean...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

*Search Results*
0 result(s) for VRNG


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Dovans said:


> *Search Results*
> 0 result(s) for VRNG


https://www.marketbeat.com/stocks/NASDAQ/VRNG/


----------

